

Ask HN: What is the salary for a Software Engineering Manager? - davidshariff

Many other threads or polls focus on engineers or remote workers, but I&#x27;m interested in those who are in software engineering management positions.<p>Include base salary + bonuses &#x2F; stock + job title + location
======
tptacek
Unless it contains "junior", title is the least interesting factor in
compensation for tech workers. Things that matter significantly more:

* Is it a technology company or not?

* How big is the company?

* How old is the company?

* Where is the company located?

The idea that a flood of people are going to give you nicely formatted
compensation information is a bit wishful. A better idea would be to be more
specific about the job you're considering, so that people can answer your
question directly.

~~~
kasey_junk
In addition the number of reporting developers, is it managing a cost center
or a profit center, and most importantly, how much can you get from another
employer.

------
BWStearns
Just ran a search on data I scraped.

Most of the jobs with manager in it had no salary data, but what I got is
below. I wasn't sure exactly what kind of thing qualified as engineering
manager so I just grabbed anything with manager in the job title.

Rakuten Loyalty, Product Manager, 70,000-100,000

Robots and Rockets, Senior Mobile Product Manager, 100,000-150,000

The Foundation Center, Enterprise Database Manager (3+ Years), 90,000-115,000

Yelp, Engineering Manager - Mobile, 140,000-200,000

Restoration Media, Software Development Manager, 60,000-90,000

[edit for clarity]

